
Berlin Profits from US Spying Program and Is Planning Its Own - Libertatea
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/berlin-profits-from-us-spying-program-and-is-planning-its-own-a-906129.html
======
mtgx
I wonder if Germany was the most spied upon EU country because they have a
similar deal with US that UK has: "you spy on ours, we spy on yours, so it can
be 'legal' for both of our countries, and then we hand each other the data".

This continuous skirting of the constitutions, laws (or at least the spirit of
the laws) to get whatever they want makes me sick. If they would've thought
this sort of stuff would be "okay" with the public, they wouldn't try to keep
everything so secret and how they even interpret their own laws.

I don't care what laws exist to protect this sort of stuff. People should have
privacy and they should be _free from suspicion_ by their governments, unless
the government has probably cause for _specific_ crimes. If the laws aren't
protecting us like that, then the laws need to be changed.

